# Teamspeak VS Skype gibts da nen unterschied?



## ThreeSix187 (9. Januar 2007)

Hi ihr, 
hab letztens mit nem kumpel zusammen RO und bf2142 gezockt und wir haben uns dabei über Skype prima verstanden. Er hatte aber vorher gemeint ich soll mir bei einem anderen kumpel von ihm die Ip und das Pw für seinen teamspeak holen. Gegen einen kleinen obulus natürlich.
Ist jetzt ts besser da komerziel oder ist Skype besser weil umsonst. Ich bin noch voll der vollnuub was diese ganzen voip geschichten angeht.


----------



## EmmasPapa (9. Januar 2007)

ThreeSix187 am 09.01.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr,
> hab letztens mit nem kumpel zusammen RO und bf2142 gezockt und wir haben uns dabei über Skype prima verstanden. Er hatte aber vorher gemeint ich soll mir bei einem anderen kumpel von ihm die Ip und das Pw für seinen teamspeak holen. Gegen einen kleinen obulus natürlich.
> Ist jetzt ts besser da komerziel oder ist Skype besser weil umsonst. Ich bin noch voll der vollnuub was diese ganzen voip geschichten angeht.



TS kann auch umsonst sein. Gibt ja auch Public Server. Wenn mehrere Leute dabei sind ist TS oder Ventrilo schon nicht schlecht !


----------



## Blackout (9. Januar 2007)

Der Unterschied zwischen Teamspeak und Skype liegt in der Qualität und der maximalen Anzahl der Nutzer.

Skype hat eine wirklich hervorragende Qualität ist aber auch dementsprechend Bandbreiten hungrig.
Meines Wissens nach kann man bei Sykpe Konferenzen bis 6 Leute führen und mehr geht nicht. Als ich das einmal mit Kumpels probiert hab, konnte ich trotz 1100kbit Upload das Zocken vergessen wegen High Ping.

Teamspeak ist von der Qualität her niedriger aber dafür kann man da auch locker mit 200 Leuten in einem Channel sein, guten Server mit dicker Anbindung vorrausgesetzt.
Teamspeak eignet sich weitaus besser zum Zocken da es weitaus weniger die Leitung belastet als Skype.
Klar wenn man nur zu zweit oder zu dritt zusammen zockt, würde ich der Quali wegen, Skype vorziehen, aber sobald es mehr Leute werden, ganz klar Teamspeak.

Kostenlose Server wo man sich aufhalten darf, gibt es zur genüge.


----------



## Retro-Fan (29. Januar 2007)

Mal ne Frage, auch wenn der Thread schon eine Weile hier verstaubt.
Ich habe ne 1000ner Leitung (und 256MB RAM falls das Wichtig ist) und wollte mir jetzt, damit ich mich mit Freunden Online unterhalten kann, entweder TeamSpeak oder Skype auch besorgen.
Klappt das Denn, das Ich jetzt den Server stelle, mich Online mit ihnen unterhalte und zudem noch Counter-Strike zocken kann ?
Weil wie gesagt, habe keine so dolle Leitung und habe daher etwas die Befürchtung das der Ping in die Höhe steigt.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand die Frage beantworten könnte, kenne mich da auch nicht wirklich so gut aus.


----------



## dri71 (29. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Jepp, das reicht. Ich hab auch nur DSL 1000     & bisher keine Probleme mit zocken & Teamspeak. Ob BF2, Guild Wars, Day of Defeat Source (das auch mal mit 2 PC's/2x TS) oder damals Joint Operations (das paarmal sogar mit 4 PC's/4x TS), nie gab's deswegen einen High Ping oder Lags.
Wir stellen aber nie selber einen Server, sondern gehn immer auf einen Public. Davon gibt's zu genüge. 

Gruss


----------

